# Experiences with coloxyl with senna? Aka docusate sodium with senna



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I have just seen my Dr regarding my current 'bowel' situation. In the past my main problem has been incomplete evacuation - I would usually 'go' to the loo everyday, and the stool would be quite soft, it was just rarely enough to push everything through, so to speak. My go-to medication was ducolax (aka biscodyl) which I would take maybe once a week, and I would return to 'normal' for a few days afterwards.

However, after taking my last dose of biscodyl, my stool has become quite hard. I still 'go' most mornings but again it's not enough and, despite my efforts to drink more and eat 'softer foods', my stool will not soften.

So this morning my Dr prescribed me coloxyl with senna aka docusate sodium with senna because it has both a stimulant and a stool softener.

What are other peoples experiences with this? Are there any side effects? How long does it usually take to work?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Simone --so sorry for your problems. yes, struggling with chronic constipation is miserable isn't it.

i haven't had experience with that specific medication.it sounds a lot like senokot plus here in the usa. but in the past i have taken it's components--docusate sodium and senna-- separately--not in one combined pill.

i never had any problems with side effects when i took docusate sodium or senna--perhaps a bit of cramping with the senna but it passed once i had a bm. and the amount of senna i was taking was quite a bit more than is in the pills you were prescribed so you may have no side effects at all. we are all so different in how our bodies react to medications etc.

i think how quickly it works depends on just how hard your stool has become and how backed up. it might take a few days for the stool softener to soften the stool if there's a lot of hard backed up stool in there. but hopefully it will work fairly quickly for you and will get things moving again and give you some relief. be sure to drink plenty of water in the meantime.

hope you feel better soon. wishing you all the best.


----------

